# Banjo Fittings in Honey House



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Is there any reason not to use Banjo
quick coupling fittings in a honey
house??? I believe they are food grade.

Anyone use them?

http://www.banjocorp.com/products/selcat.asp?ProdCatId=003&MainCat=3


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

I have not used them at home but a place I worked for bottling cane syrup years ago used them so I would think they would work fine.


----------



## Iowabeeman (Mar 9, 2003)

We use them on our syrup tanks. I think they would be okay for honey.


----------

